# Malawi Bloat



## Aqua Jack (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a 180 gal Malawi aquarium with a sump. In the tank were 33 fish. I do regular water changes, feed them good flake and pellet food, there is plenty of aeration. One month ago I introduced two Peacocks, they got along fine, except they were last in feeding - the Peacocks died. The other day I was hit with Malawi bloat. I do not have a sick tank - I will have to treat the whole tank. They are dying at a rate of one or two per day. I would appreciate any ideas or suggestions. Jack


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi Jack,

first of all: are you certain it's bloat? Are the fish showing any symptoms leading up to death? If the fish are eating and swimming normally one day and dead the next then it's not bloat.

If you are certain it's bloat then I would suggest first doing a partial water change of 30% using a good quality declorinator. Siphon the gravel, too. (Bloat is thought to be spread when fish mouth infected feces so these two steps are very helpful in slowing down the spread)
Then you can treat the entire tank with either Jungle Parasite Clear or Clout.

If you have any doubts that it is in fact bloat then please post back and describe the symptoms you're seeing. It's helpful to know the order in which the symptoms present themselves and also how long it takes for a fish to go from healthy to dead.

Robin


----------



## Aqua Jack (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Robin,

Thanks for your answer. Here are the facts leading up to the death of the fish. They are lethargic and seem confused and are floating around as opposed to swimming. Shortly before dying some have a large cottony blob on their forehead and are somewhat bloated and carry a foot long thread-like feces.

Something odd happened in the last month or so - the filter pad in the sump had to be changed every week as opposed normally every three or four weeks. I thought perhaps the fish are getting larger, over feeding? but now I am starting to suspect something else was going on.

The water quality is perfect.... nitrates, nitrites, phosphates, amonia, etc

I have had aquariums for forty years and this baffles me. Thanks again for your help. Jack


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm not up on sump maintenance. Do you mean the pad was clogged? Did you notice that there was restricted water flow because of it? I know you said the water quality is perfect but did you happen to test for ammonia just before changing the pad? Or directly after? What sort of test kit do you use? 
And it's normal to change it every 3-4 weeks--? So I assume that your beneficial bacteria is primarily someplace else--another pad, a different filter--?

And did the fish go from healthy to the symptoms you describe and death relatively fast or where they showing symptoms for 3 or more days?

The cottony blob sounds like a fungus or bacteria but may be secondary to the fish being weakend by something else. Many bacterias and fungus are ubiquitous to the tank and only become a problem when the fish is stressed and their immunity is low. BUT, it could be the other way around--you could be dealing primarily with Columnaris--a bacterial infection that frequently starts on the head.

I'm sorry I have to leave for work in a few minutes but for now I would do a partial water change and add aquarium salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons. Increase the water movement. The increased water movement and salt will help prevent the bacteria from adhering to the fish's skin. Not a cure but it may slow the spread if that's what you're dealing with. And then I might also treat with JUngle Parasite Clear. 
Turn the temp down to 76-77--Columnaris grows slower in cooler water.

I'll check back with you when I get home from work. \

Robin

Bloat typically starts with spitting out food, then they stop eating. You may see long stringy white or clear feces. The fish will become lethargic and hide and may gasp. Towards the end it may get bloated. Generally takes a week for the symptoms to result in death. U
Columnaris can be internal but usually shows up suddenly as a patch of white fuzz that can spread rapidly and cause a raw open wound. It can kill a fish in a few hours or a few days
Late for work--again!!!


----------



## Aqua Jack (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello Robin, On Sat. Nov. 21st I started treating the tank with
Melafix and Pimafix according to directions and continued thru today.
This evening I was able to obtain some Clout and I applied it to the tank immediately.
Today I have not lost any fish. I will continue the treatment of Clout and see what happens.
The directions for Clout does NOT [/u]say "do not feed" - any thoughts on that?
Thank you again. Jack


----------



## Aqua Jack (Sep 14, 2007)

Robin, Ignore the  symbol. Thanks... Jack


----------

